# Hempfest news from seattle "3 day event"



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 23, 2011)

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Dear Hempfest Family,[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']As you know, Seattle Hempfest has been embroiled in a permit debacle for the last six-months, and at times some folks have speculated on whether or not Hempfest would even happen this year, on its twentieth anniversary. We have been in almost constant negotiations with City representatives. We spent weeks working with the Seattle Center folks looking at the potentiality of that venue. We began that process for Magnuson Park as well. Finally, we filed a lawsuit against the City of Seattle in federal court. Eventually, we met with Mayor McGinn's senior staff members at City Hall and an agreement was made that the City would allow contractors to submit an alternate bid for the Thomas Street Sky-Bridge Project, and that Hempfest would back off from pursuing our lawsuit until the bids came in.[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']It was a risky strategy for Hempfest, but after assessing all of the dynamics of our position, and after performing a cost vs. benefit analysis, we decided it was a risk worth taking. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Essentially, it worked. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']I was in the room at the City Municipal Building when the three bids came in for the project. Two came in over a million dollars over the project manager's estimate. One came in a million under, with a price-tag attached to the alternate bid of $1. In other words, one contractor bid lower than the two others and also said he could delay the project until the months after Hempfest, and they would only charge one dollar. So, the city either will accept that bid or the project will be postponed. Either way Hempfest happens at Myrtle Edwards Park this year.[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']That's not all. We also won our third day, Friday. Hempfest will be three days long this year, and is scheduled for Aug 19, 20, 21. We are still negotiating the start time of the added Friday, but we are planning to open Hempfest at noon on the 19th.  [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']We are very exhausted, and we are several months behind. We are undaunted, though, and we are eager to jump-start the production process and get to work putting together the most kick-*** Hempfest anyone has ever imagined. The plans we had months ago are generally FUBAR'd, but that's OK. We'll pull ourselves together and build something great. As disappointing as it is to have our twentieth anniversary altered by our recent permit struggle, this is really about changing the law, not out anniversary. So, we are just content to be having Hempfest, and whatever happens will be what was meant to be. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']We will need more staff than ever. That said, we are getting picker. We simply need people who are dependable and take their job serious without taking themselves too seriously. If you know anyone who wants to get involved please start networking. The more solid people we bring in the less work we have to do ourselves and the more we can put our energy into what most interests us.[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Below is the media advisory our media team sent out this morning. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Thank you all for your continued commitment to Hempfest. It is a pleasure working with you.[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']I want to personally thank to team members, both on Steering and in Core, who put time and energy into our permit and venue struggle these past six-months. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Hempfest for Victory!!! [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']And please, remember, Hempfest is not a drama. It is an action movie.[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Toke it easy, Vivian[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']####[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']For Immediate Release[/FONT][FONT='Times New Roman','serif']
[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Contact: Vivian McPeak, President, Executive Director[/FONT][FONT='Times New              Roman','serif']
[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][email protected][/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']March 22, 2011
[/FONT][FONT='Times              New Roman','serif']
[/FONT]*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Seattle Hempfest, City of Seattle Reach Agreement: Hempfest set for Aug. 19, 20, 21[/FONT]*[FONT='Times New              Roman','serif']

[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Seattle Hempfest is pleased to announce that Hempfest will take place at Myrtle Edwards Park, Aug. 19, 20, 21, 2011. After six months of ongoing negotiations, and a federal lawsuit filed by Hempfest, the City of Seattle has agreed to grant Hempfest a Special Event Permit for 2011. A planned construction project threatened to derail this year's "protestival," but an agreement has been reached and Hempfest will go on.[/FONT][FONT='Times New Roman','serif']

[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Hempfest organizers are encouraging the public to ignore all rumors of cancellation. [/FONT][FONT='Times New Roman','serif']

[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Scheduled construction of the Thomas Street Overpass project into Myrtle Edwards Park threatened the historic annual free-speech rally this year, prompting Hempfest to file a lawsuit in United States District Court.[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']In response, the City solicited alternative bids for the project to allow Hempfest to proceed. Hempfest then postponed its request for immediate relief from the court. All were pleased that the bids were later received in such a way to allow the festival to proceed at Myrtle Edwards Park in August 2011. [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']"We are encouraged that the City recognizes that Hempfest is an important event that is good for Seattle," said Vivian McPeak, Hempfest's executive director. " We're overjoyed that we can go back to preparing a world-class 20th anniversary Hempfest. The Pacific Northwest is at an important turning point, and this will be the most important Hempfest to date."[/FONT][FONT='Times New Roman','serif']

[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Hempfest organizers are asking for help getting the word out that the world-renowned free-speech event is happening. They are asking supporters to go to Hempfest.org to donate, sponsor, vend or volunteer. Hempfest is all-volunteer and needs to fill 1,000 staff shirts to staff the almost 100 crews required to operate the world-famous rally. [/FONT][FONT='Times New              Roman','serif']

[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']"We want to invite solid, dependable people to join us in making Hempfest be a success this year, said McPeak. "Hempfest is a true grassroots community event and people power is its secret. Without this community Hempfest would never have made it to this 20-year milestone," he added.[/FONT][FONT='Times New              Roman','serif']

[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Information about vending, volunteering, performing, memberships and sponsorships, as well as attendee info,  can be found at hempfest.org, the Seattle Hempfest Web site. Messages can be left on the Hempfest Info-Line at 206-781-5734. [/FONT][FONT='Times New              Roman','serif']

[/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Bands and performers who wish to be considered to perform at Seattle Hempfest 2011 are encouraged to go to the performer's page of [/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']hempfest.org[/FONT][FONT='Times New              Roman','serif'][/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']-30-[/FONT][FONT='Times New              Roman','serif'][/FONT]​


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

woah i cant read that with all the "font" stuff.  just post a link!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 23, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> woah i cant read that with all the "font" stuff.  just post a link!



HAHA. Stoner Skagit.

hxxp://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2014571208_hempfest22m.html


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

I wanted to go to that....really

Someone on here told me about it.....couldnt make it the 1200 mile trip


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 23, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I wanted to go to that....really
> 
> Someone on here told me about it.....couldnt make it the 1200 mile trip



Its not till August


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2011)

haha  some come from all over the Globe....Got My VIP passes all ready:yay:

Any real nice looking Ladies wanna join....just PM me...:doh:   NO HOOK UPS..

well untill AUG anyway:giggle:


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 23, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> haha  some come from all over the Globe....Got My VIP passes all ready:yay:
> 
> Any real nice looking Ladies wanna join....just PM me...:doh:   NO HOOK UPS..
> 
> well untill AUG anyway:giggle:



Whatever. If you WANT to hook up. Holla


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

yea but that means id have to start hitchhiking now


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 23, 2011)

:rofl:

I'd drive ya the last 150 miles


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

I only get 15mpg so that aint happening lol

but thank you for real for the offer! If i change my mindz ill let you know.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> yea but that means id have to start hitchhiking now


----------



## cubby (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been considdering attending this year myself. Checked out thier site, looks really cool, especialy like the perks for VIP's. I'm betting lodging is a pain. Gonna' see how close I can get an RV.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 23, 2011)

Just remember. Anything is cab ride away for a few dollars. A ferry across the water to the islands have amazing places to stay for cheap. Basically its just a place to sleep. You will be at the festival from morning till night anyhow.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmm.....will be in Seattle in August, but on business doing a cruise. Will have to see if this coincides! Cruise leaves on the 21st...now if only the event is close to my hotel and geocaching event!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 23, 2011)

hey sorry about all that font stuff i dont know where it came from. the email i cut and pasted it from didn't have that.


----------

